# OPSEC/COMSEC/ITSEC Posters



## MOOXE (20 Sep 2007)

Hey Guys...

        Is there a catalogue of these posters anywhere, online maybe? Who would you talk to to get these posters? A friend of mine was the "featured" guy on one of these posters I seen at NDHQ. I am trying to locate a copy of it.... They seem very elusive.

Andrew


----------



## dapaterson (20 Sep 2007)

Do you really have a need to know about these posters?


 >


----------



## ZBM2 (30 Sep 2007)

Have you tried Base Imaging? If they dont have they could likely point you in the right direction.


----------



## smitty66 (30 Sep 2007)

Try the Int site on the DWAN, I seem to remember seeing them there.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2007)

Perhaps the PAffO?


----------



## garb811 (30 Sep 2007)

DPM Secur 4.  Public phone number for Security Awareness stuff - (613) 945-7256.


----------

